# Where is your Golden from?



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

My beautiful girl is from Corona K9's in Surrey B.C. Breeders name is Linda. I couldn't be more happy with her! 
She is from the Eden x Chevy litter born October 2011

Where did you get your Golden from?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Essex Golden Retrievers in Lodi, CA


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool! Actually Dave is in Delta, so they are very close. We love Pearl too, I've never had an easier pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

California Labradors, Retrievers, and More! 

I love our rescue!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

One Ash Kennels, West Salem Ohio 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

One Golden from a rescue in California. Another Golden from now defunct  Ridgeview Goldens in California.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I got Lexx from Kavon Kennels by Edmonton. He was sired by a wonderful Goldcker boy and is a Yogi grandson.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Zaniri, breeder is Joanne Kinney and her sister  in south surrey, bc 
From chica x copper litter


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My 2 goldens Sunbeam Goldens, Sylmar, CA


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

gold4me said:


> My 2 goldens Sunbeam Goldens, Sylmar, CA


I love Sunbeam dogs.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Bernie is from a BYB . Oliver is from Rushmore's Goldens, Lynn Paraskeva as the breeder (she's amazing!). Pedigree: Ch Gold Loves Moonlight Chisim x Pedigree: Rushmore's Bewitched


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's my girls K9 Data link  (just a test entry, haven't gotten around to plucking out her registration numbers and everything to fully enter it properly ) Pedigree: Corona's Pacific Rose


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex is from Clitheroe Goldens in Murillo ON. Archer is from a family who decides to breed their husky once a year, they're a BYB but not a puppy mill.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Sandwich is from The Bryant Family in Ellensburg, WA.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Olliver is a first breeding from Madileaus Goldens, Bethlehem Pa (Renee Hall)

His Mom is: Camelot's Ready Or Not Here I Come 
(owners Pat Herschman and Renee Hall).

His Dad is: Apollo Paddingtons Jolly Roger 
(owner Barbara Karl)


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly is from Allsea Golden Retrievers in Waldport, OR. Unfortunately, Rikki is no longer with us. She was a relatively new breeder and primarily bred conformation/show goldens. She was so proud that my Molly is doing field work and I am sad she's not around for me to share Molly's accomplishments with. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in West Virginia.


----------



## Janamarie63 (Oct 31, 2013)

We haven't gotten our puppy yet, or chosen a breeder for sure, but we are loving the looks of Tashora in Surrey B.C. If anyone else has suggestions of breeders in B.C. I am all ears!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I got Mercy from Eldorado Goldens in Richmond Virginia. Mercy came from a Timber X Ursa breeding and also Ursa's last litter in 2012.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Roxy was adopted from Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue and I found my Remy at my County Humane Society.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I got my Skyler from AshleyP. But I know she's really from heaven, as she is definitely my angel!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I got Shala from Four Lakes Goldens in Madison, Wisconsin. She is a Tito X Abby puppy - and a complete joy. 

Tito is Hotel4Dogs' beautiful boy.

Abby is Four Lakes' beautiful girl. 

And I'm so lucky to have one of their beautiful puppies.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

My boy Wilson is from Ambertru Golden Retrievers in Pembroke, Ontario. He is out of 'Ambertru's Wind in the Willows' and 'Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom' and he will be 5 years old on November 22nd.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

Toby is from Gold Rush in NJ. He'll be five at Christmas time.
Ellie is from Golden Grahams in CT. She was three this past summer.

They're best of friends - she torments him continuously like any little sister should.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Abby is from Kelore Kennels in Michigan (formerly Maine!)
Dory is from a BYB in Grand Rapids
Annie was from Summercreek Kennels (my sisters kennel!)
Tansy and Nugget were from Derspinna back when Terry was still alive


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley is from Rhondas Retrievers in Mississippi


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody is from a forest in Lassen County here in Northern California. The poor little guy was found wondering by himself in the snow. He was picked up by a high kill shelter and the day before he was scheduled to be put down rescued by High Sierra Animal Rescue. And that's where we found each other thanks to a call by the director of the shelter.

Pete & Woody


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I am the very lucky person who got Bridger (formerly Bear) off Craigslist.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Odette3 said:


> My boy Wilson is from Ambertru Golden Retrievers in Pembroke, Ontario. He is out of 'Ambertru's Wind in the Willows' and 'Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom' and he will be 5 years old on November 22nd.


Molly and Wilson are (half?) uncle and niece! Zoom is her grand dad.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty is from Corona, California


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Chloe is from Green Acres Goldens in Chesaning, MI. 
Boomer x Jordan litter in October 2012.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

His Mother, Piper.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

TobysDad said:


> Toby is from Gold Rush in NJ. He'll be five at Christmas time.
> Ellie is from Golden Grahams in CT. She was three this past summer.
> 
> They're best of friends - she torments him continuously like any little sister should.


My Homer was rescue from a nutty fellow who could not keep him anymore. He was Gold Rush boy. Most mellow, sweet, kind and smart dog I ever had. ....So far. 
Hear that Ollie?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rindy is from a Golden Retriever Rescue that serves Ohio, Indiana and Michigan. She started life out in a puppy mill, was taken out of that situation and was put into a rescue, was adopted by a family, the couple divorced and she then went to live with the husband. He worked long hours and really didn't have time for her so he relinquished her to a Golden Rescue and she went to a foster home. I contacted the Rescue organization about another dog (that ended up not being available), but they sent me Rindy's photo and it was love at first sight! 

Finn is from MapleHills Kennel in Luck, Wisconsin. He is a fun and calm red boy!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Erica is from Atlantic County Canines Rescue Group/All Pets Rescue 1st pic

Lennon is also from Atlantic County Canines


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I got Lexx from Kavon Kennels by Edmonton. He was sired by a wonderful Goldcker boy and is a Yogi grandson.


i think they've got the top golden in Canada right now!- who is your Lexx's sire? Goldcker is definitely on my hypothetical convince-hubby-we-need-another-puppy list! It's good to be prepared right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

DanaRuns said:


> I love Sunbeam dogs.



Oh me too. I have had 3 Sunbeam Goldens. Wonderful dogs Wonderful breeder.


----------



## missimpson (Nov 19, 2012)

This is from the defunct Ridgeview Goldens- I am not sure why people need to post things that are not 100 % accurate- I , Melissa Simpson, the owner of Ridgeview Goldens have not totally stopped my breeding program. I have two girls at home who are spayed and I am taking a break- I have puppies coming back to me from five very nice bitches that I co own and plan to go forward with one of those puppies in the next year or so. Just wanted to set the record straight- just taking a much needed break  I plan to continue the lines of both my outstanding dams in the future........


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

TobysDad said:


> Toby is from Gold Rush in NJ. He'll be five at Christmas time.
> Ellie is from Golden Grahams in CT. She was three this past summer.
> 
> They're best of friends - she torments him continuously like any little sister should.


Shadow is also Gold Rush.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie is from Pennylane Goldens. In December we get our new pup, Charlie, also from Pennylane.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Fletcher is a Beechwood pup (Flame/Thornelea Koolhand Luke) and Murphy is a Jansun pup (Navy/Pennylane Jansun Justin Credible (Tag). Couldn't be happier with my boys!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dancer said:


> i think they've got the top golden in Canada right now!- who is your Lexx's sire? Goldcker is definitely on my hypothetical convince-hubby-we-need-another-puppy list! It's good to be prepared right.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Yes you're right!! Knot is the #1 Golden in Canada right now and he is also Lexx's daddy. I met Knot at a dog show in Calgary and he is a wonderful boy. Lori (Goldcker) is also a top notch breeder!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper came from Good as Gold Golden Retrievers in Dundee OH


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Sugar River Golden's*

We got our girl "Foxy" from a hobby breeder in Sheridan, IL. Mike Dixon has a fine red female named HR Topbrass Foxy Roxy of Sugar River JH "Roxy" and she was bred to Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny MH WCX **. These are Field dogs being bred for competition and/or hunters. Our girl has been a pleasure to work with and is well on her way to hunt titles, although she is a great family member also.

I understand Mike Dixon, Sugar River Retrievers, is going to do a repeat breeding in the near future.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is a GRRNT rescue alum, but he came with his AKC paperwork. His kennel was out of Denton TX by a guy who should have never bred his parents due to not doing clearances. He does have some impressive field champions back in his pedigree. We love/treasure/cherish/adore him, keep him active and happy, and try to provide the best health care possible for his special needs. When someone on the forum mentions they don't think clearances are necessary, I often wish they could meet Toby- who has heart issues and cataracts that were removed several years ago. He is a character in a comic way and full of personality. 

Yogi is Detour x Lori (2012) out of Harborview Goldens. He is an absolute dream puppy/dog in so many ways. He also is full of personality and charm and achieved his CGC last month.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

ShadowGolden said:


> Shadow is also Gold Rush.


I just love the Gold Rush heads and color. 
I hope Shadow is as sweet as my Homer was


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My first golden "Sam" was from a breeder just starting out back in Georgia. I don't remember her name.
My second 'Sam' and "Toby" were from Linda Kotts, Rachel Golden Retrievers in Georgia. 
My next puppy will be from Harborview Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon is from Rushmore's Goldens (Lynn Paraskeva is the breeder )
Sheldon is Oliver's brother (see preceeding thread with pedigree )
Lynn is an amazing breeder. We are very happy with our choice.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> I just love the Gold Rush heads and color.
> I hope Shadow is as sweet as my Homer was


He is such a cuddler - total sweetie. He's calm and low key - I just love the personality.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My first golden, Nickolas (1993-2005) was from a local breeder that bred and worked field dogs, they are no longer breeding.

Artemis is from a BYB (My Bridge girl Liberty was too), beware the BYB....

Justice is from Syzygy Goldens. Pedigree: Syzygy Walk 'N Quest For Justice


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Yes you're right!! Knot is the #1 Golden in Canada right now and he is also Lexx's daddy. I met Knot at a dog show in Calgary and he is a wonderful boy. Lori (Goldcker) is also a top notch breeder!


Oh wow! I've been creeping their website for a while- you are a lucky girl to have a Knot pup! How about a couple pics...? Are you competing or planning to compete in anything with him? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dancer said:


> Oh wow! I've been creeping their website for a while- you are a lucky girl to have a Knot pup! How about a couple pics...? Are you competing or planning to compete in anything with him?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Just a couple of recent pics of Lexx. Lexx and I are currently in agility and competitive obedience. He has also completed 2 levels of tracking. We plan on getting a few titles next year!! 

Although I didn't actually get Lexx from Goldcker, I keep in touch with Lori regularly. She`s a wealth of information and likes to keep tabs on her puppies!! I would get another Knot boy in a heartbeat. However, these guys aren`t for couch potatoes!!!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

goldlover68 said:


> We got our girl "Foxy" from a hobby breeder in Sheridan, IL. Mike Dixon has a fine red female named HR Topbrass Foxy Roxy of Sugar River JH "Roxy" and she was bred to Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny MH WCX **. These are Field dogs being bred for competition and/or hunters. Our girl has been a pleasure to work with and is well on her way to hunt titles, although she is a great family member also.
> 
> I understand Mike Dixon, Sugar River Retrievers, is going to do a repeat breeding in the near future.


Our goldens have are related!  our samson is from zaniri. The chica litter who was bred with copper! Neat 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=515801


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

bumping for others to add there goldens in


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Just a couple of recent pics of Lexx. Lexx and I are currently in agility and competitive obedience. He has also completed 2 levels of tracking. We plan on getting a few titles next year!!
> 
> Although I didn't actually get Lexx from Goldcker, I keep in touch with Lori regularly. She`s a wealth of information and likes to keep tabs on her puppies!! I would get another Knot boy in a heartbeat. However, these guys aren`t for couch potatoes!!!


He's sure a beautiful golden Laurie. Love the pictures!


Pete & Woody


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Kobey is from Kyon Golden Retrievers in Shelburne, Ontario (Maggie Mae x Ivan litter, January 2012)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> He's sure a beautiful golden Laurie. Love the pictures!
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


 
Thank you Pete!!! He's an awesome boy.....


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Laurie, I second Sam's comment. Lexx is indeed a handsome boy but I am partial. In that top pic he is a dead ringer for Axl, body wise. Not so much facially, but the lean muscular build, coloring and apparently the activity level.


----------



## debsteel (Nov 13, 2013)

We got Annie from White Oak Kennels in Reidsville, NC. I was very impressed with Debbei Brooks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

We got our girl, Summer from Ridgeview Goldens in Bakersfield, Ca. Marigold is from a breeding of Summer and Rolex. London is from a breeding of Summer and Tonka.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

God. Both of them. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our girl, Honey is from San Patricio County Pound. Not very fancy, huh! But a great story. She was ONE HOUR from being gassed at the pound when rescued. We live in small town of 4000 and have a tiny all breed rescue here. Every "gas day" they go to the pound and pluck out 2-4 dogs they think they can find homes for. Honey was one of those dogs.

We had 3 goldens, our red golden, Buck and littermates Hunter (avatar) and Kaycee and was not in the market at all for a 4th dog when our neighbors across the street came knocking on our door and said the resuce had a golden that would be just 'perfect" for us. We said no.

That night we were watching TV, knock on the door, opened it and there stood the couple from across the street with this very light golden they were calling Goldie. They thought she was pure golden but I could tell she was not, tho it was kinda hard. Well, she looked us in the eyes with her big chocolate colored eyes, licked us and we were in love. we adopted her Dec. 7, 2002. She was fully grown, at least a year old. And it turned out she was heart worm positive. So right away we spent out almost $500 to have her treated. This included tranqs as she had to be totally kenneled for 6 weeks and watch the other dogs play. I hated giving her tranqs but really had no choice.

Hubby said she looked like she was made of spun Honey and we named her Honey. Since her heart worm treatment she has been on parasite prevention ever since and always comes back negative for any kind of worms. She had no ill effect from either the worms or the treatment, 

I lost Hunter to ProHeart6 at age 4 yrs 2 months on Oct. 16, 2003, and then Buck to heart failure on May 15 2007 at age 12 yrs 3 months, and KayCee May 25, 2008 at age 8 yrs 9 months to cancer. Honey, well, she is at least 12, white faced, getting fairly deaf, but sill full of vim and vinegar. The dog we didn't want is the only one we have left. and we thank God every day that Sean and Wendi brought her to our door and that we have managed to have her for so long. she did have a mast cell tumor removed from her rear leg May 2009 (I am a little leery of the month of May). We don't know how much longer we will have as we are not even sure of her age other than at least 12. But we treasure each day with this little San Patricio County Pound dog.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

3 goldens, I would love to see pictures of your Honey! What a great story!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker Is from Voyager Goldens. They were in Bloomsburg,Pa when we got him, but now are in Missouri. Here is his pedigree (his sister is in K9 data):

Pedigree: Voyager's East to West


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley is from Omni Goldens in Sarasota FL and Zoe is from Goldengael farms in Parrish FL


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Delmarva Goldens. I LOVE Delmarva!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester unfortunately is from a backyard breeder in PA. I got him as a naive teenager and just wanted a puppy and didn't believe in paying so much..boy has my mind changed since then. But still i love him more than anything and i wouldn't change him for the world.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket is from Gazebo Goldens in MI.
He is the perfect blend of mellow and playful. Got his CGC quickly and is a wonderful family dog.


----------



## katea0608 (Nov 12, 2013)

I actually am getting mine very soon! Anyways he was just born a couple days ago and he is from Windmill Farm Goldens in utah!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bumping up!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

3 goldens said:


> Our girl, Honey is from San Patricio County Pound. Not very fancy, huh! But a great story. She was ONE HOUR from being gassed at the pound when rescued. We live in small town of 4000 and have a tiny all breed rescue here. Every "gas day" they go to the pound and pluck out 2-4 dogs they think they can find homes for. Honey was one of those dogs.
> 
> We had 3 goldens, our red golden, Buck and littermates Hunter (avatar) and Kaycee and was not in the market at all for a 4th dog when our neighbors across the street came knocking on our door and said the resuce had a golden that would be just 'perfect" for us. We said no.
> 
> ...


Just seeing this thread. What a beautiful story about Honey and your pups. 
Honey seems like quite the dame.


----------



## Red22 (Jul 12, 2009)

DanaRuns what happened to Ridgeview?? I love her dogs....was hoping to maybe get on down the road...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I got Archer from Goldens Reserve up in Onalaska, WA. Both his parents had all clearances, thank goodness. I do wish id picked a breeder who was more active in the breed though. And she's totally moved into the "English creme" fad unfortunately. Still she produced at least one great, healthy dog in Archer.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

My current dog is a Newfoundland. My late Golden was "Britannia of Joie de Paris", call name "Brit". The breeders were Bill and Eva Fossum of Old Greenwich, Connecticut. Parents were Christina of Old Greenwich X Tigathoes Redhead. 

Pedigree...http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=556882

NewfieMom


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I got Dory from Ridgepond
Ridgepond AKC Golden Retrieves Homepage
and Abby from Kelore
(She has wonderful dogs!)
Kelore


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Shay is from Kyon Kennels


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

My Shay boy-tried to upload pic but didn't work


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

My pup is from Stage Stop Goldens in NJ and I couldn't be happier. She is easy to train, energetic but not hyper, loveable and beautiful. And she rocks at retrieving!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Red22 said:


> DanaRuns what happened to Ridgeview?? I love her dogs....was hoping to maybe get on down the road...



*Red22,* to answer your questions about Ridgeview Goldens, here is a post from the owner, post #38, pg. 4 of this thread. 



missimpson said:


> This is from the defunct Ridgeview Goldens- I am not sure why people need to post things that are not 100 % accurate- I , Melissa Simpson, the owner of Ridgeview Goldens have not totally stopped my breeding program. I have two girls at home who are spayed and I am taking a break- I have puppies coming back to me from five very nice bitches that I co own and plan to go forward with one of those puppies in the next year or so. Just wanted to set the record straight- just taking a much needed break  I plan to continue the lines of both my outstanding dams in the future........


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow answered twice. SORRY!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla was bred and born in Dyersburg, TN and purchased by someone from Florida who was there on vacation. He had her 4 months when he gave her to us. Lily, was probably born in Florida as she was used as a breeder in Lakeland until she found her way into our local GRR.


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2014)

My boy Roscoe is from Eden Kennels.

Here he is relishing the fact that he was allowed up on the couch.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, very cute


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy is from Micin's Retrievers (Cindy Fisher) out of Fair Haven, MI. I could have not asked for a better breeder and person to rely on for all my GR questions. Here is the link to Lucy's Mom... Micin's Retrievers,  Golden Retrievers & Labrador Retrievers, Puppies, Breeders,  Fair Haven  MI

She is out of the...
Sire: AM CH. SUMMIT'S ANNECY ELEMENT OF SURPRISE "BOMBER"
Dam : MiCin's BEST PERFORMANCE "EMMEY"

I find it cool that her grand dad is call name "Austin" who won BOB at the 2005 Westminster. Pedigree: Multi BIS-BISS Am/Can CH Majecgold Paydirt To Allsgold Can/Am SDHF


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I got Duke from Carriage Hill Goldens in IL. Are they considered a BYB? Honestly, when I got Duke I didn't know much about the difference in breeders. I love him to pieces and would never regret getting him. His temperament is so wonderful.

I got Charlie from As Good as Gold Rescue in IL. I love him just as much as Duke 

I'm just happy to have 2 such wonderful boys in my life.


----------

